# régler le volume sonore de l'apple tv2



## phil585 (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me rends compte que le volume sonore de l'apple tv2, que ce soit pour les films ou la radio, est bcp plus faible lorsque je passe par mon ampli...
L'apple tv2 est branchée sur l'entrée audio de l'ampli et avant, tout fonctionnait à merveille. Maintenant, je dois monter le volume à plus de la moitié pour écouter la radio ou entendre le son des films. Il me semble que cela se passe depuis une des dernières mises à jour.
Y a-t-il un moyen d'augmenter le volume? J'ai vérifié mon câblage et tout semble correct.
Merci et bon dimanche à tous...


----------

